# HDMI handshake issues / Onkyo 805 / HR20-700



## jmferraiolo (Oct 16, 2006)

Over the past few months I have been experiencing an increasing amount of HDMI handshake issues between my 1st generation HR20-700 and Onkyo 805 / JVC HD-FH97 LCOS TV. Things have been especially flaky over the past month with this current software rev.

I leave the receiver on constantly but I've tried having it power on at start time, too. No love. 

Basically any time I turn the TV / receiver on, the receiver blinks forever and the Onkyo displays No signal. Sometimes I can power down the receiver and then power it back on and that restores the picture. Sometimes I power the receiver down and I am unable to power it back on... until I power the Onkyo 805 off. It's like powering the 805 off gives the HR20 the signal that it's time to turn on, like there's something crossed up in there. 

I also lose picture frequently when switching inputs. I have a PS3 and an Xbox 360 also connected to my receiver. I can power on the system fine with these devices and have no problems -- the screen always displays, for whatever that's worth. But whenever I'm on one of these devices and I switch back over to my satellite input, it's a 50/50 chance that I'm going to have a handshake issue on my way back.

In the past I have left my box on 1080i fixed mode until a couple of days ago. I thought perhaps running the box in native mode with 480i/720p/1080i enabled would help matters. It does seem to help with the input switching, but not with the power on problems. Then I read that the Onkyo converts everything to 720p anyway so I have decided to fix my resolution on the receiver to 720p as well (as to minimize any conversions -- figured 1080i from the box -> 720p to the onkyo -> 1080p to my TV is a Bad thing) ... still having issues with this as well.

Unfortunately the HDMI 2 input on my TV is dead so I can't try that. I've tried switching HDMI cables to the HR20 to no avail. 

This wasn't _always_ like this, it just seems to have gotten a lot worse recently. Anyone experiencing the same problems? Any tips for things to try? Would a new HR23 help matters?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I hope your 2nd HDMI connection on the TV isn't going flaky as well.

I use an Onkyo 605 receiver (2xHDMI switching) and an external 5x1 HDMI switch feeding my Samsung 5667W, and have no problems with any of my HDMI devices. I will say that there have been occasions (rare), where I have had to cycle my format options (front panel RES button), to get the connection going again. I haven't been able to discern any cause, as it is so rare an occurrence. 

I never turn the Sat box off, nor do I ever turn the Onkyo off, and I do not experience any power interruptions, as I have my full system on UPSs.


----------



## jmferraiolo (Oct 16, 2006)

Yikes, I would never leave the 805 on full time due to the power draw / heat issues. Thanks for the tip about the format button; I'll see if that helps.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

I have seen some HDMI related issues on my HR21-700 and Samsung LN-52A650. Every once in a while (read 3-4 times in the last 6 months), I get a "Mode not supported" error message on the Samsung. A source change clears it right up. I'll try the resolution trick Hasan mentioned next time. It's easier to do the source change via the remote versus going to the box though.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jmferraiolo said:


> Yikes, I would never leave the 805 on full time due to the power draw / heat issues. Thanks for the tip about the format button; I'll see if that helps.


I've measured the draw with the volume down and it is under 30 watts. As far as heat goes, I have exhaust fans on the 605, it runs cool as a cucumber.


----------



## jmferraiolo (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, the 605 is a much different story than the 805. The 805 is a beast on power draw. Well, it's a beast in general, I think it weighs nearly double the 605. In any case, changing resolutions via the format button doesn't really help. It definitely has issues with certain resolutions and switching between them - I'm just not sure which are the problem children.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

During the last couple of NR's, I've had a problem with HDMI to my Pioneer Elite VSX82 AVR. I never had any issues prior to 3 releases ago so I chalk it up to software. I am losing audio just about every time I come out of trickplay. The only way to get it back is to cycle inputs. It has gotten so bad that I switched to component and optical, and haven't had any issues. 

I know this isn't the same issue you are having, but I wish whatever Directv is doing in their software to start handshake problems that didn't exist before, would stop.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Running 2 HR20-700s through my Onkyo 805 via HDMI to my Sony KDS-55A3000 with no issues here.


----------



## jimbowen72 (Aug 26, 2006)

Running a similar setup with latest national release software. 1st Gen HR20-700 via HDMI to Onkyo 805, then HDMI to newer Panasonic plasma. No synch issues in any format or native.

Have to tried to hook the HR20 directly to the TV to verify proper sync? Have you switched your PS3/Xbox HDMI cables to the input you're using of the HR-20 (possibly bad HDMI input on your 805)

Do you have another H- or HR- receiver to test with? 

Best of luck. Easier/cheaper to swap out a leased HR20 than replace your 805... so hope it is the satellite receiver!


----------



## jeffcarp (Oct 21, 2002)

I have the 805 and the same satellite receiver. I had lots of handshake issues at first that caused a lot of display issues on my Samsung 52" LCD. I did two things and the issues went away completely.

I bought high bandwidth HDMI cables from monoprice.com. I also quit using the short HDMI adapters that are supposed to take the tension from the long HDMI cables off the HDMI connectors. This seems to have made the biggest improvement.

Later, because I was still occasionally getting a "no signal" issue on the Samsung, I did the following. I bought a Harmony remote control. I programmed a very particular startup sequence. I keep all of my components off. I start the satellite receiver up first. I add a 2 second delay. I then start the 805 up. Another 2 second delay. I turn the TV on last.

The concept is that you turn stuff off in an order such that the HDMI signal should be on and present at the device when the device turns on. All I know is that I've had zero issues after making these changes.


----------



## jmferraiolo (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeffcarp - I will try that power on sequence, as I also have a Harmony remote. Your logic does make sense though, and I definitely have the most issues turning the unit on. I don't think that will make a difference when I am switching inputs though -- as I frequently use my PS3 and when I am done with that, I almost always have a problem getting the HR20 to display anything. 

I've tried all kinds of resolutions, native on, native off over the weekend and I still persist on having problems. I have the HR20 connected with the cable it comes with, although I used one of the 3 footers from Monoprice and had the same issues. The TV output is connected with a 6 footer from Monoprice - same with the PS3. Maybe I should just get another one of those as well. These are the regular HDMI 1.3 cheapo cables -- I don't think the HR20 default cable is 1.3 so that's a possibility. I have to place an order anyway for some AV cable for my turntable that's arriving this week, so might as well toss a few new HDMI cables on the order as well.


----------



## jmferraiolo (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd like to report that all has been well with the new power-on sequence! It has totally solved all of my input switching and power-on HDMI problems. Kudos to jeffcarp for the tip! Maybe this should be put in a sticky somewhere.


----------

